# انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200



## veansea (31 يوليو 2007)

حذرت دراسة أجرتها منظمة الصحة العالمية من انقراض الشقراوات فى العالم بسبب نقص الجين المتسبب فى ميلاد فتاة شقراء لافته الى ان اخر مولودة شقراء سوف تكون فى فنلندا عام 2200 و ارجع الخبراء ذلك الى ان سكان العالم سيصل عام 2050 الى 9 مليارات " 4 مليارات فى افريقيا واسيا و امريكا الجنوبيه " و ان ميلاد الشقراوات سيكون نادرا خارج الدول الغربيه حتى ولو وجد فى افريقيا الشماليه و الشرق الاوسط


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

ههههههههههههه ميرسى يا فينو ........... بس الصبغه موجوده ومحدش هيحس بحاجه ..............ميرسى ليكى يا قمرايه وربنا معاكى .


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

يخسارة امل انا هعمل ايه سعتها انا بحب الشقراوات جدا هعمل ايه سعتها مش مشكلة هبقي اتصرف هههههههههههههههه


----------



## veansea (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههههه ميرسى يا فينو ........... بس الصبغه موجوده ومحدش هيحس بحاجه ..............ميرسى ليكى يا قمرايه وربنا معاكى .



ممكن برضه تصدقى 
ولاكتويل وجلوريا يكسبوا عال العال
ميرسى يا دونا على مرورك


----------



## veansea (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



الملك العقرب قال:


> يخسارة امل انا هعمل ايه سعتها انا بحب الشقراوات جدا هعمل ايه سعتها مش مشكلة هبقي اتصرف هههههههههههههههه



معليش بقا يا بيشو 
هنبقا نصبغ على رائ دونا
ميرسى على مرورك يا باشا


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

مينفعنيش الكلام انا بحب الاصلي و بعدين انت كمان هو انا سعتها انا هبقي موجود اصلا ولا انتم كمان


----------



## veansea (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

مهو محدش هيقولك انها صبغه  لما تدبس هتدبس وعرفنا انت عرفت ازاى انها صبغه
ويعطيك ويعطينا طولت العمر


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

هييييييييييييه احسن خلى الرجال يبطلوا بصبصة على الستات الخواجات :yahoo:وخصوصا الملك العقرب:beee: 
بس يارب يفضل الرجال الشقر علشان نغيظ بيهم الرجال:beee: ويبقوا كلهم كدة عينة ليوناردو دى كابريو مع العلم انى مش بحبه :t32:​


----------



## قلم حر (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



veansea قال:


> حذرت دراسة أجرتها منظمة الصحة العالمية من انقراض الشقراوات فى العالم بسبب نقص الجين المتسبب فى ميلاد فتاة شقراء لافته الى ان اخر مولودة شقراء سوف تكون فى فنلندا عام 2200 و ارجع الخبراء ذلك الى ان سكان العالم سيصل عام 2050 الى 9 مليارات " 4 مليارات فى افريقيا واسيا و امريكا الجنوبيه " و ان ميلاد الشقراوات سيكون نادرا خارج الدول الغربيه حتى ولو وجد فى افريقيا الشماليه و الشرق الاوسط


عدد سكان أفريقيا و آسيا ة أمريكا الجنوبيه هايبقو كام ؟؟
أظن هم دلوقتي تجاوز الرقم دا !!
المهم :
الشقرارت هايتقرضم !!!
و نعمل أيه يعني ؟؟؟؟
المهم اللي شعرهم اٍسود أو بني غامق يفضلو كتار ( ههههههه ) .
طبعا اللي شعرهم بني معرف لون عيرنهم .......أما أجمل لون مناسب للشعر الاٍسود ....فمش هاقولو !!
موطوع طريف و لذيذ .
شكرا .


----------



## veansea (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هييييييييييييه احسن خلى الرجال يبطلوا بصبصة على الستات الخواجات :yahoo:وخصوصا الملك العقرب:beee:
> بس يارب يفضل الرجال الشقر علشان نغيظ بيهم الرجال:beee: ويبقوا كلهم كدة عينة ليوناردو دى كابريو مع العلم انى مش بحبه :t32:​



يااااااااااااااااااااارب 
عشان نغيظهم وبيطلوا بيص بصوا لبرة 
ميرسى يانونو على مرورك


----------



## veansea (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



> عدد سكان أفريقيا و آسيا ة أمريكا الجنوبيه هايبقو كام ؟؟
> أظن هم دلوقتي تجاوز الرقم دا !!
> 
> *اول رقم معرفهوش بس هو ده اللى لقيته مكتوب كيدا*
> ...


وميرسى على مرورك الجميل ده 
وتشريفك الهايل ليييييييييييييييا 
دة شرف كبير لموضوعى وليا


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هييييييييييييه احسن خلى الرجال يبطلوا بصبصة على الستات الخواجات :yahoo:وخصوصا الملك العقرب:beee:
> 
> 
> بس يارب يفضل الرجال الشقر علشان نغيظ بيهم الرجال:beee: ويبقوا كلهم كدة عينة ليوناردو دى كابريو مع العلم انى مش بحبه :t32:​


ماشي يا نونو انت الي بداتي


----------



## kajo (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل اوى


----------



## veansea (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل اوى



ميرسى يا كاجو على مرورك


----------



## fullaty (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده وعارفه يا فينو احلى حاجة اية ان احنا اخيرا هننتصر على الغرب فى حاجة حتى ولو فى لون الشعر بدل ما احنا ملناش لازمة فى حاجة والرجالة الشرقيين يتادبوا جبرا 
ميرسى تانى يا فينو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## timon20080 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

يا خسارة

بس خلاص متعوضة يبقو يسبغو شعرهم


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

:smil13: يا خسارة :smil13:

شكرا يا فنيسيا علي الخبر​


----------



## veansea (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده وعارفه يا فينو احلى حاجة اية ان احنا اخيرا هننتصر على الغرب فى حاجة حتى ولو فى لون الشعر بدل ما احنا ملناش لازمة فى حاجة والرجالة الشرقيين يتادبوا جبرا
> ميرسى تانى يا فينو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



عندك حق يارب يتادبوا يا فيبى
ويبطلوا بصبصه
ميرسى على مرورك يا بطوط


----------



## veansea (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



timon20080 قال:


> يا خسارة
> 
> بس خلاص متعوضة يبقو يسبغو شعرهم



يعينى هوصيهم يصبغوه اسود
ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## veansea (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



Coptic Man قال:


> :smil13: يا خسارة :smil13:
> 
> شكرا يا فنيسيا علي الخبر​



يا خسارة يا عينى ماشى يا كوكو 
هبقا اقولهم برضه يصبغوا اسود
ميرسى يا كوكو على  مرورك 
ده شرف ليا


----------



## thelast (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

طاب مزعلين نفسكم ليه
ينقرضوا ويارب السمروات كمان والبنات كلهم
قولوا امين


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*

طول بالك يا  thelast ....  همّا البنات عاملين لك ايه عشان عايزهم ينقرضوا كلهم !!!!!!:spor22:

خبر ملفت يا veansea :smil12: بس ممكن اسألك عن معنى اسمك:  (البحر ال!!!!!) 
وشكراً​


----------



## veansea (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



thelast قال:


> طاب مزعلين نفسكم ليه
> ينقرضوا ويارب السمروات كمان والبنات كلهم
> قولوا امين



لييييييه كيده عشان ايه 
على العموم ميرسى على مرورك شرفتنى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## veansea (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



Joyful Song قال:


> طول بالك يا  thelast ....  همّا البنات عاملين لك ايه عشان عايزهم ينقرضوا كلهم !!!!!!:spor22:
> 
> خبر ملفت يا veansea :smil12: بس ممكن اسألك عن معنى اسمك:  (البحر ال!!!!!)
> وشكراً​



شكرا على مرورك الجميل 
معنى اسمى هى مدينه فى اوربا اسمها فينسيا 
ودى مدينه الرومانسيه و العشاق 
بس بالنسبه للبحر معرفهوش


----------



## thelast (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



veansea قال:


> لييييييه كيده عشان ايه
> على العموم ميرسى على مرورك شرفتنى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



احرجتينى بذوقك بس انا ماقصدش غير الدعابه ليس اكثر
وديه معقوله لو انقرضوا البنات يبقى العالم كله سينقرض


----------



## veansea (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



thelast قال:


> احرجتينى بذوقك بس انا ماقصدش غير الدعابه ليس اكثر
> وديه معقوله لو انقرضوا البنات يبقى العالم كله سينقرض



انا عارفه انك بتهزر
هو انت لو مكنتش بتهزر كان زمانانك سليم 
كان زمان الحزب النسائى قام بالواجب
شكلك ليسا جديد متعرفش الحزب النسائى بيعمل اييييييييييه


----------



## thelast (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



veansea قال:


> انا عارفه انك بتهزر
> هو انت لو مكنتش بتهزر كان زمانانك سليم
> كان زمان الحزب النسائى قام بالواجب
> شكلك ليسا جديد متعرفش الحزب النسائى بيعمل اييييييييييه



هو انا فعلا لسه جديد
بس ايه الحكايه كل ما ادخل منتدى الاقى حزب نسائى عمال بيشرد فى الولاد ايه المعامله الوحشه ديه
انتو حتخلونى مادخلش منتدايات اروح ادخل بيتنا احسن ما فهوش حزب نسائى
وله تصدقى برضه فيه


----------



## veansea (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انقراض الشقراوات عام 2200*



thelast قال:


> هو انا فعلا لسه جديد
> بس ايه الحكايه كل ما ادخل منتدى الاقى حزب نسائى عمال بيشرد فى الولاد ايه المعامله الوحشه ديه
> انتو حتخلونى مادخلش منتدايات اروح ادخل بيتنا احسن ما فهوش حزب نسائى
> وله تصدقى برضه فيه



ههههههههههههههههه
برضه على قلبك
هههههههههههههه
لا متقلقش امشى جنب الحيط مش هنعملك حاجه لو ممشيتش هنمشيك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا ميرضيناش انك تسيب المنتدى 
وتروح بيتكم اصلك كيدا كيدا هتروح بيتكم ولا مش ناوى

لا ده كله هزار 
يللى اتقدم عايزين نشوف مواضيعك الجامدخ 
وانت شرفتنا وشرفت المنتدى ويارب تنبسط معانا
احنا هنا كلنا اخواتك وهتلاقى المعامله حلوة ومفيش حد بيزعل من حد اختك فينوووووووووو​


----------

